# Please help finding sickle parts



## Rob209 (Jul 8, 2018)

I am going this weekend to pick up my first of hopefully many garden tractors. I new to all of this but it is a sears suburban 12 with a sickle bar attachment. I need to find a place to get the blade the cutters and hope fully the mount that attaches the blade to the drive unit. I'm sure I'll need a lot more than that once I get my hands on it. Thank you for your time, Rob


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The sections (knives) and anvils (teeth) can be found at most agricultural or farm stores and tractor dealers. Not by any Sears part number, but as generic sickle parts, so take your old ones in to find a match.

Missing mount components may have to be fabbed.

I attached a couple of files that may prove useful.


----------



## Rob209 (Jul 8, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The sections (knives) and anvils (teeth) can be found at most agricultural or farm stores and tractor dealers. Not by any Sears part number, but as generic sickle parts, so take your old ones in to find a match.
> 
> Missing mount components may have to be fabbed.
> 
> I attached a couple of files that may prove useful.


Thank you for your help and sending those files. Still have to get more info though because I don't have the old parts to match them with. Thanks , Rob


----------



## Rob209 (Jul 8, 2018)

The ma n


Rob209 said:


> Thank you for your help and sending those files. Still have to get more info though because I don't have the old parts to match them with. Thanks , Rob


The manuals will be a life saver. Would you happen to have any manuals for the sears suburban 12. The guy selling it says it an early 70's model?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Parts manual, not sure about year but works on any I have seen. Operators manual for the 12.

One of the guys has one with a 150 HP Polaris snowmobile engine for mower races. Has not killed himself yet, or at least he still shows up for work.


----------



## Rob209 (Jul 8, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Parts manual, not sure about year but works on any I have seen. Operators manual for the 12.
> 
> One of the guys has one with a 150 HP Polaris snowmobile engine for mower races. Has not killed himself yet, or at least he still shows up for work.


Thank You


----------

